# Animnatronics for Dummies?? What a great idea! Thanks Nox Arcana....



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*Animatronics for Dummies?? What a great idea! Thanks Nox Arcana....*

Nox Arcana started a thread in another forum on this site asking about Animatronics for Dummies. Thread below:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/77936-animatronics-dummies.html#post671848

Seems to me like we could put a book like this together ourselves. Between all the different How-To articles I see on this site, the talent on halloweenforum.com is incredible! Now I am not really expecting that we would publish this through the Dummies franchise, but what if we polled the members, see what everyone wants to see in a book, then use that to build a 'table of contents', narrow it down, and then we can outsource the different bits and pieces to members who are interested in sharing their knowledge? The end result could easily be a downloadable PDF file that any beginning haunter could use as a guide.

I know a lot about pneumatics and a lot of other things, but I really know nothing about mold/mask making, costuming, foam/facade building, etc...

I know there are plenty of people who DO know these things. I say we put together a real guide and make it available to the membership here on HalloweenForum.com. 

Is there interest in this? Where do we start? Maybe we could begin by putting together a list of topics that people want to see?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

I think that's a _great_ idea!
I'd be happy to contribute anything of interest.
I suppose my specialties would be in projection effects and, after a month or so, foam latex skins for animatronics.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I can provide circuit layouts/schematics for simple timers (oscillators and one-shots), and have how-to's for hacking PIR sensors and Boris skulls. Here's an example of a timer that will trigger a prop using it's "Try Me" button. It has other applications, as well.
HalloweenGallery.com - Documents/Bryce circuit rev3


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Mr Chicken and Otaku, those are EXACTLY the kinds of projects I am thinking would be great in a beginner's guide PDF. We'll see if more interest can be drawn on this over the next week or so. Instead of rallying support from people who want it (if we build it, they will come!), we can just try to solicit support from people willing to write a piece of it. We would need intros for beginners, beginners projects, and how-to articles, very well presented, lots of pictures, and preferably in Microsoft Publisher or Word format. We will also credit each piece of content to the corresponding author here on HalloweenForum.com.

I'm sure Larry would be willing to host the resulting PDF somewhere on the forum where it can be easily downloaded by any member.

So, if you've got a great project, not too difficult (remember this is for beginners), and you are willing to contribute it to our little project here please respond and let us know what it is. If you know of a great project and want to nominate it, we can always get ahold of that person thru PM to see if they would be willing to lend their article to this 'members-only' project.

In addtion to projects, sections/chapters about setting up a prop-builders workshop and tools that are needed would be handy as well, the list really is endless...


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe Otaku could write a little article on how to read one of those crazy circuit diagrams, you know tell us what all of the little squiggles and zig zags mean, for people like me who have no idea.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

partsman said:


> Maybe Otaku could write a little article on how to read one of those crazy circuit diagrams, you know tell us what all of the little squiggles and zig zags mean, for people like me who have no idea.


There are a lot of online references for electronic component symbols; here's one that has many of the most common ones we would use:

Circuit Symbols of Electronic Components

Another great site for learning about circuits, simple and complex, is All About Circuits : Free Electric Circuits Textbooks. This is a reference site and forum, similar to this, where you can get info on circuit design, troubleshooting, and post questions to the members. They're a friendly and very knowledgeable group, and they don't "talk down" to the less experienced. I've seen several Halloween-related projects posted there.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Otaku, from one of the uninformed and least experienced. 
Those sites will come in handy, maybe I can build some of the circuit designs that I've downloaded if I learn how to read them.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

I would absolutely LOVE this! As a woman, I have no idea how to make an animated corpse and I'm dying (no pun intended) to learn!


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

I think that would be a great idea! I myself am new to prop making so I have learned a lot from this forum. I am on here every day looking for new ideas. I now have two 3" thick binders full of projects, but really nothing that will move. I'm don't have any idea how to even start so to have some one really explain it would be really helpful and to have it in PDF would be awsome.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

This is a terrific idea. 

I started out with grave poppers and worked my way up to a FCG, a coffin that has a moving lid, and a 3 axis skull (it's not that hard if you take a little time with it). 

This year I'm making servo controlled singing pumpkins and I have one that is just about ready, but I need to get some small parts to prop it up before I try it out. That might be a good starter project for folks wanting to try their hand at servo props.

An Axworthy would be a good how-to as well.


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*All right!*

All great ideas folks! I was hoping that more people would respond to this thread and am so glad you have! Please continue to contribute your ideas for this guide! I think this is a great idea and the result would be the first-ever member-created guide to all kinds of Halloween Props (animatronic or not) that would be available for download in PDF format for any and all HalloweenForum members.

Please continue to submit your ideas and offer your tutorials to this guide and we will get going on it!


----------



## Fasttrack (Jun 29, 2009)

Neat idea! 

I'd be happy to contribute. I've got extensive knowledge as far as machining/welding/fabrication goes. I've got a lot of expierence with power transmission via mechanical , hydraulic and pneumatic means. I also have some expierence with electrical, but it seems like some of the other members trump me there!  Oh, I do have extensive expierence with HV techonology, however. =

I'm just breaking into casting,molding, etc so no help there! I plan on stealing everyone else's knowledge for that.

Not sure what all your looking for, but if you give me a sort of outline, I could come up with a section on general construction practices - setting up shop, using tools, etc. I could include a short section on basic principles of physics, too.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Any chance of this actually getting published by the Wiley Corp. The publishers of the "...For Dummies" books.
Premium and Custom Publishing - For Dummies

I would buy the "Animatronics for dummies" in a heartbeat! And happily donate for the cause.


----------



## Hooked_on_Scares (Apr 16, 2009)

Along with Otaku, I could help out with some electronics modules and theory. I've been working as an EE for more than 7 years, wiring up props for 15.

I'm sure there's already lots of places to find general electrical/electronics info. Maybe, at least for a first draft, this should be on the specifics that basic haunters might need? Like how to wire up a motor, relay, solenoid valve, and how to size an LED drop resistor or power supply. Oh.... and how _not_ to get shocked! (I'm still learning on this one)

Let me also throw OpenOffice out there as a possibility. I've found it pretty useful so far.

- Hook


----------



## SpookySteve (Aug 15, 2008)

I have general Manufacturing and Design knowledge. I have a degree in Manufacturing Engineering and have worked as a Mechanical Design Engineer. I have a good knowledge of valves and pneumatics. I have built tombstones, Foggers, pop-ups and am working on a Coffin MIB controlled by DMX. I also have some ideas on how to add ambiance on the cheap. I am pretty good at wiring but I too still get shocked from time to time


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm still pretty new here, but would be willing to do a few low-tech write-ups, like for beginners, as well as some construction type write-ups.


----------



## pysankar (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry I don't really have anything to contribute to the writing of such guide, but I want to say that I would absolutely be interested in reading it. I do have some electronics knowledge but how to use it for Halloween I'm not too sure on. I would like to suggest too that maybe after the beginner's version of the guide is available, another one should be written to get into the really advanced stuff.

I hope this project really takes off as I know I sure could use it!


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*All great ideas folks!*

Keep them coming! I like everything I have heard so far! And it seems everyone else is liking it too. In another week or two, I will start putting together a sort of 'table of contents' on what we want to include! Basically it will consist of pretty much everything people have posted here. I saw someone had a ghostly/self-pedalling tricycle, that would be a perfect example of an awesome project to add if that person would be willing to share the project in such a publication.

Once I put together a Table of Contents, I will post it and we can begin tearing it apart and doing any rework/modifications/adds/drops to it that you guys want. Once we settle on the TOC, we can begin submitting the content and putting it together. I am not really sure how you guys want to do that, I would be happy to combine it into a PDF for everyone. I like the ideas on the basic physics that FastTrack mentioned, I have one in progress already maybe I can send to FastTrack and see if it is worth saving, or maybe just restarting the whole thing from FastTrack's point of view. Once we collect the content, and have a rough draft, we will redistribute the draft to all contributers so we can look over the whole thing. That will allow us to check everything over and over again and make sure we all have it right! We want this to be the best free guide on the Internet to haunters everywhere.

Anyway, let's keep this going! Don't submit anything now, just keep hold of it for now and when I post the TOC, look it over and we'll refine it until we're happy with it!

SR


----------



## Skeleton Jay (Aug 12, 2008)

I am still thinking about what I can contribute but I do have an idea. Would it make sense to put it together internally and charge a dollar or two that would go towards the site costs for the forum? Just a thought.


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*Hmm...*

Hey Skel J, that might not be a bad idea - maybe we can ask Larry about this and see what his thoughts are. In my opinion, I like the idea of having a member-created 'guidebook to haunting with animatronics' that is free on a site that solicits the free exchange of ideas.

I would lean toward keeping it free to HalloweenForum.com members only, which in theory would attract more members to the forum. Kind of like a "Created by HalloweenForum members - FOR HalloweenForum members", something like that...

Larry, what do you think? This is an interesting idea, but by charging even a miniscule amount, would we be discouraging a lot of members by doing this? I kind of think it would...


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

Another option to consider would be a Wiki. That would make it easier for members to contribute and edit.


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

My name is Not-So-Sunny-Lane, and I..(dramatic pause)...am an electronic dummy. Please help me!


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*Great name!*

Hey Lane, what do you need help with?


----------



## Not-so-sunny-lane (Jan 31, 2009)

Just can't seem to bring myself to trying electronics. I have visions of my hair standing on end and little puffs of smoke coming out of my ears!!! I would love to try something like a FCG or a peek-a-boo from behind a tombstone but I need the electronic dumbed down for me. I mean like runway model blonde dumb! With little pictures (the red wire's connected to the thingy that looks like a corkscrew then the do-hicky is screwed into the whatsit)


----------



## sprky (Apr 28, 2009)

*I think this is a wounderful idea*

I am a very small time haunter compared to you all. I got started in this years ago when i was a kid. Then with my 2 boys who wanted to put some stuff out for Halloween. It then progressed to helping the Boy Scouts do a very small scale haunt for fellow scouter's ( kinda got volunteered for this 1). The haunt didn't go over very well though  . The boys want to do it again this year so I'm back at it again  . I have built a coffin with a guy that pops up out of it took me forever to get it to work right, got the basic idea from forums similar to this. I'm not sure if i have much to offer in the way of help but i am an electrician and know how to wire stuff up, and not make my hair curl and smoke , guess that would be of help, so if you need some input along these lines let me know. Looking foward to the book as im sure it will inspire me with ideas and make things easer.


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*Thanks Sprky!*

It's no problem if you have little to offer in the way of projects or expertise. As an electrician, I would like to think we could have you be one of many that can look over a rough draft to find any gotchas so we can keep others safe!


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Jaybo said:


> Another option to consider would be a Wiki. That would make it easier for members to contribute and edit.


 I like this idea, heres a site that does free wiki spaces:

About.com: http://www.wikispaces.com/


Wikispaces offers a free wiki service with 2G of space for your wiki. 
Have unlimited users on your wiki. 
Your wiki's readers will be able to add messages and edit all they want. 
If you need more space for your wiki, just ask for it. If it is a real need you just may get it.
*You Mentioned Special Features, What Are They?*


If you want to you can set up your wiki so that only members can edit it. 
Auto save feature. If you're browser crashed during an edit your draft will be saved. 
Email notifications. If someone makes a change to your wiki you can be notified if you want. 
Lock pages. If you have a page on your wiki that you don't want edited by someone else you can lock that page. 
Better page linking. 
Improved backup.
*What If I Want More?*

They offer more features if you are willing to pay a little. For $5/mo or $50/yr you can also get these features: 

Private wiki. Only let your members view your wiki. No one else will be able to view it. 
No ads. If you are paying then you won't have any ads on your wiki. 
Custom themes. Change the way your wiki looks. Change the colors and the layouts.
*Chat, Video and More*


----------



## sprky (Apr 28, 2009)

SkeletalRemains said:


> It's no problem if you have little to offer in the way of projects or expertise. As an electrician, I would like to think we could have you be one of many that can look over a rough draft to find any gotchas so we can keep others safe!


I sure would be willing to look it over for dangerous stuff, to keep people safe


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 26, 2006)

SkeletalRemains said:


> I would lean toward keeping it free to HalloweenForum.com members only, which in theory would attract more members to the forum. Kind of like a "Created by HalloweenForum members - FOR HalloweenForum members", something like that...
> 
> Larry, what do you think? This is an interesting idea, but by charging even a miniscule amount, would we be discouraging a lot of members by doing this? I kind of think it would...


The problem with this is that once you publish in an electronic format, it will be everywhere, and no one will pay for it. A donation system would work better for this purpose.

A better plan would be to offer it in PDF format, but also give the option for a print on demand, or limited print run. I've seen this work very well in wargaming circles. Just a thought...

Personally, I love the idea of an Animatronics for Dummies collection. Starting from extremely basic concepts and props and working up to pro-level stuff would be great. I'm just tiptoeing into this realm myself, and would really appreciate something like this...


----------



## ylbissop (Sep 6, 2007)

I say go with a wiki in fact i already set one up for you here

Halloween Wiki - a how to for all things halloween

just add your content and spread the word!


----------



## S1n1sterTech (Aug 29, 2009)

well I really dont have much i can help with, I can only make some super cheep tombstones and a Scarecrow mask, how ever when this is done I will be reading it all many many many times


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

This is a really old thread but I wondered whatever happened to it? I am assuming absolutely nothing. I thought this was a fantastic idea. I got really excited when I started reading it. Then the thread just stopped.

Was this not a feasible idea? I admit I was not crazy about the wiki idea as it would then end up being just another version of the forum with people posting absolutely anything with no restrictions or proofreading for pertinence. But I loved the idea of a guide for beginners to understand things like sensors, controllers, pneumatics, and more simple issues like papier mache, mask making, using pvc, etc. A permanent document that could not be edited by the general public. Well, it was a nice idea.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

I agree. The idea is awesome... the execution may be more work than a lot of us are willing to put in, though. but I am more than willing to contribute. i don't think we should charge for it... make it more like "open source" code... let people contribute. My expertise is electronics, timers, controllers and wiper motors... stuff like that. I have a lot of stuff on our Facebook page, but it would cool to have a single "go-to" place to find all of this kind of thing. A lot of things tend to get lost in the noise when this site gets busy. My two cents' worth.


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

Hey guys, I totally forgot about this... Looking back at the dates, our last entries were in late August of '09, when Fright Fest starts ramping up, and I remember having lots to do that year at Six Flags and other various haunts. The ball was clearly dropped and for that I apologize. After that haunt season, I decided to concentrate on building commercial quality pneumatic props. My buddy is an expert latex caster so we had developed this idea where I would build the pneumatics and he would do the 'creative' part (since I am NO artist of ANY kind lol). Then I got divorced, my son left for the Marine Corps, etc... Let's just say life got in the way!! I never even got the chance to do my high-quality pneumatics with my buddy  

Since then, I have stopped doing haunt work, I have thousands of dollars of steel and penumatic equipment just sitting in the garage... I've kind of moved onto other things. However, this idea is STILL fantastic! I will eventually get back into it I think, but not this year most likely. I still have a couple projects on the bucket list the haunted house world has never seen that I want to try and create, and for that reason, I will pick it back up again at some point, just kinda burnt out after a 7-year run.

I have lots of experience though and would be happy to contribute on the pneumatics stuff or triggering/controllers, etc... Does someone have an interest in getting this idea going again? If someone will take the lead I will happily contribute...

Cheers!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Might be worth looking into getting this going again. i don't know howmuch time I could commit to, but am more than willing to contribute.


----------



## Tamz2070 (Aug 14, 2012)

I would be interested.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I have two talking skulls but their mouths don't move anymore.. I would LOVE to have some sort of Halloween reference site/book/whatever. I think this is a great idea.. Get to crackin.. all you mechanically inclined and creative people (and don't forget to keep it in laymen's terms!)


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

I agree, this would be great! I don't understand a lot of stuff and I always feel like I missed a "class" on how to do something because it seems like some people assume that every knows how to rig something up. I don't know the basics and so I can't even do "easy" projects.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I TOTALLY agree with Kymmm. There are a lot of great HOw-Tos on the forums. And plenty of people willing to give you advice. But if you don't know a turn-buckle from a circuit board they are of no use. I love wiring stuff up, and making mechanical props. But most of the electrical diagrams are way over my head along with their tutorials, which all assume I know anything about circuitry. I want to branch out into slightly more complicated props. But without the understanding of the very basic stuff, I cannot improve myself. So even us seasoned haunters still need simple instruction in some areas. I would especially love to see things put into practical applications. Not just in theory.

I am not sure what would be involved in "heading this project up". I know we need to find out what people want to know. Then we need people who are willing to share their knowledge. Could we go ahead and come up with topic headings like "pneumatics", "electrical", "crafting", "styrofoam", etc. Then after we decide on categories we could divide them up between several volunteers. Each volunteer would be responsible for receiving tutorials pertaining to their field of responsibility. They could read each submission and check for spelling errors, or make suggestions for areas lacking clarification, etc. After the tutorial is approved it will be added to their topic file. When we are done collecting tutorials it can all be put together in a document available to everyone. 

Well, that is just my 2 cents, based very much on previous suggestions. I tend to over-complicate stuff though. So let us know what will be involved and maybe we can start getting volunteers to help. I will probably be willing to help.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

I want to learn so I'll help out any way I can..


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

This is a prop I am dying to build, but I don't know how to go about building the internal (under the sheet) frame. I have built some static stuff and was thinking of building this with some PVC....but I just cant seem to figure out how to go about doing it. Does anybody have any "nude" pics of a similar prop that could spur some direction for me. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=4N_t6cbIUTs 

Thanks ...OMB


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

That is sooooo cool, but i would bet anything this guy doesn't share trade secrets. There is only one tutorial on his list of videos. And since he is selling his props, he probably doesn't want you building your own.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> That is sooooo cool, but i would bet anything this guy doesn't share trade secrets. There is only one tutorial on his list of videos. And since he is selling his props, he probably doesn't want you building your own.


Well let reverse engineer this thing! I guess it my lack of understanding how the pneumatics work / attach to the "frame" and how said frame is constructed. It looks durable...cuz he is sure twitching around and banging his head pretty hard!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

That sounds more like something you might want to start a new thread on. If you ask using a specific title you will get more help. This thread is for trying to get a DIY document started. Not for tutorials in themselves. I would love to see you start a thread and hopefully someone may know something about how that prop is engineered.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

JustWhisper said:


> That sounds more like something you might want to start a new thread on. If you ask using a specific title you will get more help. This thread is for trying to get a DIY document started. Not for tutorials in themselves. I would love to see you start a thread and hopefully someone may know something about how that prop is engineered.


Copy that.


----------



## Old Man Bakke (Oct 18, 2011)

New thread started....any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/reque...tic-prop-need-some-direction.html#post1414304


----------



## JennWakely (Jun 19, 2012)

um... heck ya! this is one dummy here who would buy it immediately!!


----------



## bs2000 (Nov 13, 2010)

I would love to have this book


----------



## capn b (Jun 11, 2014)

This would be fantastic guys and gals, im a newb so any help is so much appreciated


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

How does this look? LOL
[


----------



## capn b (Jun 11, 2014)

CreepyCreations said:


> How does this look? LOL
> [
> View attachment 200684


Love it, spooktacular . Always wanted to use that term, Looks awesome


----------



## SkeletalRemains (Jan 14, 2006)

*Animatronics Cover Page*



CreepyCreations said:


> How does this look? LOL
> [
> View attachment 200684


That looks awesome LOL


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Okay I know this thread is 6 years old but I think it's still a good idea. I have had Skeletal Remains PDF since I joined and it was fantastic. More info would be great on the things listed here.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I know it is not a complete book (someday maybe) but I am writing a monthly series on Do It Yourself Animatronics for Servo Magazine. I try to cover a lot of the things discussed here and am always looking for ideas to include. The link for the forum thread is http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/141255-new-animatronics-column-servo-magazine.html


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

TY Halstaff  I have bookmarked your articles and look forward to reading them.


----------



## BubbaRoosh (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey gang. I don't know if this idea is dead in the water but I would most definitely be interested in reading/helping anyway I could. As a first time homeowner, but lifelong Halloween fanatic, I am only breaking the surface here on home haunting. No one does this sort of thing in the community where I live so my dream is to be "the spooky house" that kids are afraid to trick or treat at!


----------



## djinker (Aug 14, 2013)

I am so new at this too, I haven't even learned how to walk let alone crawl but i would be so so happy to help in any way I can. I do not have one little bone of creativity in my body and I would love to learn how to start. I look at something and want to try so bad but have no idea even where or how to start. But I would be willing to help with the book, I can proofread, organize book or what ever anyone needs and thannnnnnnnn use it......


----------



## Ghost Ninja (Aug 25, 2013)

This is such an awesome idea. I will help where I can too.


----------

